# The River



## Yetman (Mar 21, 2007)

So yeah I was walking past the river this morning, the big fuck off one that runs through Bristol town centre, and I notice that its only about 10 inches away from spilling over the edge and FLOODING THE PLACE!!!!  

Is there some sort of drainhole that appears when it gets within 6 inches or something else that I dont know about, cos nobody else seemed to give a flying monkeys about it?! The river does seem to fluctuate in height dramatically but this was too close for comfort....

So come on, wtf, if it was fields or whatever yeah but this is a city centre. What go-on Brizzle? Do you take flooding in your stride or what?!


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't panic, it's just tidal.  There's locks and all sorts of clever stuff.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 21, 2007)

Well I've put sandbags round my desk and my chair on a couple of breezeblocks just in case


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 21, 2007)

I can remember the great flood in the late 60's...I think I was about 6 or 7 years old.

I used to live in Redcliffe hill alongside the river and have avid memories of walking along coronation Road to go to school in Dean Lane and my classroom desk and chairs floating! Of course we were sent back home...



oooh and I can also remember seeing my first fek off great water vole then also!


----------



## Dru (Mar 22, 2007)

A combination of new moon and equinox; tides are at their highest (and lowest) when the sun, moon and earth are all in line, and just now they're at their most in line of the year.

Last night I saw the new moon with the old moon in her arm, just like in the poem.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 22, 2007)

Dru doesnt stand for Druid by any chance does it?


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 22, 2007)

Its the spring eqionx tides innit as the severn bore was the last couple of days.

I drive past it everyday and when you get on the Portway its up round yer ears


----------



## Dru (Mar 22, 2007)

> Dru doesnt stand for Druid by any chance does it?



...no, something else. I'm more nautical than wiccan.... 
..here's a bit from the ballad of Sir Patrick Spens

"I saw the new moon late yestreen 
With the old moon in her arm; 
And if we go to sea, master, 
I fear we'll come to harm." 


...can't argue with that. Much safer to stay at home...


----------



## Isambard (Mar 23, 2007)

It's the time of the year innit.
Down in Somerset we're below sea level   so we've loads of locks and channels and big scarey dykes to keep the watter orrrrf my laaaaand!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 23, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> It's the time of the year innit.
> Down in Somerset we're below sea level   so we've loads of locks and channels and big scarey dykes to keep the watter orrrrf my laaaaand!



If I was a load of water I wouldnt take any shit from a lorry driving big handed strap-on sporting woman would you? Wait for the floods guys, and dont say I didnt warn ya!


----------



## xenon (Mar 27, 2007)

Just pray neither of the fellas in charge of operating the lock get pissed, ill over sleep. It's a tidle river and we're fucked if they don't do their job.

Think I remembered that right from the boat trip.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 29, 2007)

In contrast on the Portway this week, it looks just like someone has dammed up the river at its source and blocked off the sea end.

You could, if you could get through the mud. Walk from one side to the other and pretty much hop the water bit.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 29, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> In contrast on the Portway this week, it looks just like someone has dammed up the river at its source and blocked off the sea end.
> 
> You could, if you could get through the mud. Walk from one side to the other and pretty much hop the water bit.



Ahhhhh, that be the effect of a clyce I 'spect boy.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2007)

I want to have a go at driving the floating harbour. I hope against the dull reality that there's actually a glowing control room full of massive stainless steel valves for making the water go up and down and opening bridges and things. It's probably a wet, sunless room that smells of rollups somewhere underneath the docks.


----------



## Dru (Mar 30, 2007)

The locks and swing bridges get their power from the hydraulic building in the Underfall Yard. It's got a big tower with an accumulator in it, where water is pressurised to 75 psi and transported by pipe to where it's needed.

The Cumberland Basin flyover bridge is quite modern, though, and uses oil at much higher pressure. That's got a little control room, and I think it's got a few twinkly lights, too, for the full Star Trek experience.

If there were a REALLY high tide, then there's nothing to stop the water getting in to the city; the lock gates are intended to keep water in rather than out.

Clyce? <i>Que?</i>

Dru (a not particularly big or scarey dyke  )


----------

